# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى علم الحاسوب CS >  سؤال بالجافا

## الامل القادم

اذا ممكن حد يساعدني بحل سؤال بالجافا 
بدي برنامج لحساب المعدل التراكمي والفصلي للطالب

----------


## Sc®ipt

السلام عليكم اختي الأمل القادم
اختي يا ريت تحطيلنا محاولاتك و احنا بنساعدك بترتيب افكارك و تطبيق الكود اما كتابة الكود بلغة مثل الجافا من الصفر فهو صعب لأنها هالمادة اخذناها زمان بالجامعة

تحياتي

----------

